

Bitcoin is the Economic Singularity (2011) - sickpig
http://astrohacker.com/ahc/bitcoin-is-the-economic-singularity/

======
imahboob
I wouldn't go as far as calling it economic singularity. I would agree that it
will take over as the currency of the internet. PayPal and others need to take
notice now or be left behind in a market there created

